# Oneida Dust Deputy for Shop Vac



## pdiesel (Apr 6, 2009)

I just purchased the dust deputy for my shop vac. It was $99. It arrived in just 4 days. It came with the cyclone, gasket, flexable hose, hardware, two 5 gallon buckets, and mounting hardware. It arrived in excellent condition. Assembly was simple with the enclosed directions that are well illustrated. The directions even showed me how to ground the system with common wire and a washer. I simply attached the whole thing to my shop vac with a bungee cord.(I will get pictures of the setup very soon) The cyclone does a great job of separating dust and wood chips. My new shop vac filter is very clean after using this system. For anyone who has a small shop like me, and if you do NOT have a dust collection system, then this is an excellent alternative. I recommend this system without reservation.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the review pdiesel, I am going to have to look into this. Very interesting. If you have pics that would be great!


----------

